# What is the best Chew toy for little puppy



## mcaldw01

So.....looks like this is going to happen!!!:chili: We are bringing in a new puppy next week! This little boy is going to be TINY- like most likely under 5lbs full grown....

So, i'm really nervous about chew toys and which ones would be good....I've read about bully sticks and antlerz...are these okay for the really tiny puppies? 

Or is there something else that would be safer?


----------



## LJSquishy

Those are both good chews to have around and are fine for puppies, but you will need to supervise him with the bully sticks. I would start out by only allowing him to chew on the bully sticks for 20 min or so because they can upset their tummies sometimes and they get really thirsty chewing on them. They really are good for puppies, though. I love the antlers because you can always leave them down to chew on and don't need to supervise much with them.

Mine also loved the PetStages Orka little mini bone. It is flat but textured and has little fabric hassles on one end. The tassles came off right away but we still have it 3 years later and London is an aggressive chewer on bones, etc. She still loves it!


----------



## callen510

any update to this?


----------



## mdbflorida

The best while he is teething - I would wet a washcloth, roll it up and freeze it. 
BTW, hide the toilet paper they love it.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Mine all teethed on Bully Sticks. Just supervise. It also helps the puppy to not bite your hands!!!


----------



## Chardy

I had great luck with Dr Beckers puppy chew bones. Bully sticks gave us mucus stools--


----------



## MalteseJane

Chardy said:


> I had great luck with Dr Beckers puppy chew bones. Bully sticks gave us mucus stools--


I have to answer this and warn you because I am not sure that the person who had a problem with chews from Dr Becker will see this. She ended up with 1,200$ in vet fees because of chews she bought at Mercola and recommended by Dr Becker. What is worse is that she did not get much help from Dr Becker or Mercola. The lesson is not to trust some chews or food just because it is recommended by a Vet.


----------



## callen510

thank you so much!


----------



## edelweiss

We use Churpie Chews---they come in 3 sizes---but w/anything they need supervision.


----------



## Chardy

MalteseJane said:


> I have to answer this and warn you because I am not sure that the person who had a problem with chews from Dr Becker will see this. She ended up with 1,200$ in vet fees because of chews she bought at Mercola and recommended by Dr Becker. What is worse is that she did not get much help from Dr Becker or Mercola. The lesson is not to trust some chews or food just because it is recommended by a Vet.


I can't find a post on it!! I am very interested in what happened?? McC has been chewing them since about 6 months old- I always throw it away when it is 2/3 gone. 

See if you can find me the post. Thanks


----------



## momtoboo

MalteseJane said:


> I have to answer this and warn you because I am not sure that the person who had a problem with chews from Dr Becker will see this. She ended up with 1,200$ in vet fees because of chews she bought at Mercola and recommended by Dr Becker. What is worse is that she did not get much help from Dr Becker or Mercola. The lesson is not to trust some chews or food just because it is recommended by a Vet.


It was my Hannah that got a partial obstruction from the Mercola Dental chew. It stayed in her intestines for approximately 2 weeks. I only gave her one chew & she ate no more than half of it. She began to be nauseous a few days later & then she started to vomit her food undigested. After several x-rays & ultra sounds & vet visits,including 2 trips to University of Tn veterinary University, it was determined to be the Mercola dental chew. She finally passed it & we found it still in chunks in her poop. I messaged Dr. Becker about it & she told me to contact Mercola. I did that. The rep was sorry & offered me a refund on the chews. Not much consolation after over $1200 in vet fees. I threw them in the garbage. In my opinion, no chew is safe, no matter who recommends it. The vet at U.T said just use Milkbones because this type of chew is dangerous. I bought the small gentle chews that are for seniors or puppies as Hannah is 11 yrs old. Very scary experience, my vet thought she had cancer. It was very painful & stressful for my sweet gentle little girl. I would not recommend this dental chew at all but for those who use it, monitor very closely & make sure they don't bite off pieces of it & swallow them. It's no safer than any other dental chew on the market.


----------



## Chardy

momtoboo said:


> It was my Hannah that got a partial obstruction from the Mercola Dental chew. It stayed in her intestines for approximately 2 weeks. I only gave her one chew & she ate no more than half of it. She began to be nauseous a few days later & then she started to vomit her food undigested. After several x-rays & ultra sounds & vet visits,including 2 trips to University of Tn veterinary University, it was determined to be the Mercola dental chew. She finally passed it & we found it still in chunks in her poop. I messaged Dr. Becker about it & she told me to contact Mercola. I did that. The rep was sorry & offered me a refund on the chews. Not much consolation after over $1200 in vet fees. I threw them in the garbage. In my opinion, no chew is safe, no matter who recommends it. The vet at U.T said just use Milkbones because this type of chew is dangerous. I bought the small gentle chews that are for seniors or puppies as Hannah is 11 yrs old. Very scary experience, my vet thought she had cancer. It was very painful & stressful for my sweet gentle little girl. I would not recommend this dental chew at all but for those who use it, monitor very closely & make sure they don't bite off pieces of it & swallow them. It's no safer than any other dental chew on the market.


Thanks for the heads up! It takes McC a long time to chew it so she isn't getting big pieces but I don't ever want what happened to you happen to us so I am not going to let her chew on them. Now that she is a year old she can have raw chicken necks... as long as I hold on to the end of it. I will be trying that next. But because she is so little I think that may be why she doesn't get very big pieces off of Dr B. chews. 

Carol


----------



## callen510

chardy have you tried the Antlerz


----------



## Chardy

callen510 said:


> chardy have you tried the Antlerz


I have... The only way she likes them if I split them in half so she can get at the good stuff... our poor babies love to chew and it is so hard to find what is good for them without hurting them. I am trying the chicken neck tomorrow...

B)


----------



## Leila'sMommy

I gave Leila bully sticks for a little while and she loved them. But when I saw that she could chew off pieces, I stopped. I now give her deer antlers and they last forever. She's never been able to chew off any parts of them. Even our Lab has chewed on them and hasn't bitten off or broken any. Do be careful of the size and don't get one two small. As Leila got bigger, I one day found the little 3 inch one completely in her mouth longways, pointy side facing her throat. I was horrified that it possibly could've slid down her throat and gotten lodged. So, I threw that one away and was thankful I saw it in time. I don't leave her alone with anything like that, but she had taken it off behind the recliner while I was in the same room. So, from now on, she will only have ones that are bigger. She is even happy with the big one for the Lab. 

Another thing I've used are Kongs. Again, I got her a size up than what I thought she needed. At first, I did get her the tiny pink one when she was a puppy. But then I started worrying that as her jaws got stronger if she would be able to chew pieces off. So I got her a thicker one. She never did chew off any of them, but I'm a worrier and always think of the what ifs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom

We are a nyla bone house. Strickly nyla bones. (USA made only)

No antlers, no bullies, no chews. But... Grace has her liver issues so that is why. I have noticed that Gus doesnt' get his colitis issues as much since the change either.

They like the small clear nyla bones (not so much the white), and the blue bumpy ones. They both love them, Grace is more of a chewer... and I only have to buy them a few times a year.


----------



## Fee

Boycie had a couple of bone toys made of natural rubber, but he was starting to bite large chunks off of it, so I threw them away. Now he chews on a rubber toy chicken which is too rough to take chunks out of. I would like to try bones, where can I get the right ones?


----------

